# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2019)



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2019 às 15:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 13:35)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #39 - 21:00 PM JST February 23 2019
*TYPHOON WUTIP (T1902)*
=============================================================
Southwest of Mariana islands (Guam)

At 12:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Wutip (925 hPa) located at 11.4N 143.3E has 10 minute sustained winds of 100 knots with gusts of 140 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving north northwest at 9 knots.

Storm Force Winds
==================
80 nm from the center

Gale Force Winds
================
240 nm from the center

Dvorak Intensity: T6.5

Forecast and Intensity
=========================
24 HRS: 13.6N 141.5E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Southwest of Mariana islands
48 HRS: 14.8N 140.8E - 85 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) West of Mariana islands
72 HRS: 15.9N 140.8E - 75 knots (CAT 3/Strong Typhoon) West of Mariana islands


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2019 às 14:29)

*WUTIP SE TORNA O TUFÃO MAIS INTENSO DA HISTÓRIA DO PACIFICO OESTE EM FEVEREIRO!!!*
Está bem próximo da categoria 5, com ventos sustentados em 250 km/h e pressão de 922 mbar!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 11:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 11:16)

*E temos record! É o maior super-tufão de sempre registado em Fevereiro!

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 11:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 12:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 22:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Out 2019 às 23:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 00:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 00:51)

Este vai ser histórico parece-me...


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 10:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 10:45)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #19 - 15:00 PM JST October 7 2019
*TYPHOON HAGIBIS (T1919)*
========================================
East of Northern Mariana islands

At 6:00 AM UTC, Typhoon Hagibis (925 hPa) located at 15.5N 148.2E has 10 minute sustained winds of 100 knots with gusts of 140 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving west northwest at 14 knots.

Storm Force Winds
==============
100 nm from the center

Gale Force Winds
============
350 nm from the center in the eastern quadrant
240 nm from the center in the western quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T6.0-

Forecast and Intensity
==================
24 HRS: 17.7N 143.1E - 115 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) West of Northern Mariana Islands
48 HRS: 20.2N 140.0E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) 410 km east of Okinotori-shima (Ogasawara subprefecture)
72 HRS: 23.1N 137.5E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea South of Japan


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 11:05)

Hagibis:

UW - CIMSS
ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE
ADT-Version 9.0
Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm

----- Current Analysis -----
Date : 07 OCT 2019 Time : 091000 UTC
Lat : 15:54:35 N Lon : 147:11:59 E

CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
5.7 / 950.5mb/107.2kt

Final T# Adj T# Raw T#
5.7 6.3 *7.7*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 11:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 12:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 13:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 13:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 13:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 13:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 14:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 14:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 14:57)

O olho é mínimo! Este mete medo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 15:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 15:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 15:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 16:31)

20191007 | 1430 | W-PAC | 5.5 | 6.0 | 7.0 | 7.0 | 7.0 | 16.2 | -145.8 | *898 (mb) | 140 <kts) <="" b="">| 20W | HAGIBIS | 1 | PL*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 17:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 18:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 18:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 19:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 20:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2019 às 23:44)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Out 2019 às 23:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


A confimar-se as previsões, será  literalmente um cenário mesmo muito desfavorável que o Japão irá enfrentar! 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 09:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 10:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 13:50)

O processo de substituição do olho está quase em conclusão... o novo olho vai ser enorme.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 14:35)

https://www.windy.com/pt/-Satélite-satellite?satellite,19.015,141.163,7


----------



## Nuno Pereira (8 Out 2019 às 14:37)

Cada vez esta a piorar as tempestades, meu deus


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 14:39)

Nuno Pereira disse:


> Cada vez esta a piorar as tempestades, meu deus


E esta promete ser extremamente perigosa. Mesmo que não seja cat5 vai passar direitinha na baía de Tóquio.


----------



## Nuno Pereira (8 Out 2019 às 14:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E esta promete ser extremamente perigosa. Mesmo que não seja cat5 vai passar direitinha na baía de Tóquio.




Sabes qual é o melhor site de tempo?

Weather.com ou Accuweather, ha tantos sites, mas nao sei o que mais acerta
tenho gostado do weather e do fremeteo, sabes de algum melhor?


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 14:47)

Nuno Pereira disse:


> Sabes qual é o melhor site de tempo?
> 
> Weather.com ou Accuweather, ha tantos sites, mas nao sei o que mais acerta
> tenho gostado do weather e do fremeteo, sabes de algum melhor?


Pergunta no seguimento livre. De certeza que vão saber responder melhor que eu...


----------



## Nuno Pereira (8 Out 2019 às 14:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pergunta no seguimento livre. De certeza que vão saber responder melhor que eu...


onde se encontra isso?


----------



## Nuno Pereira (8 Out 2019 às 14:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pergunta no seguimento livre. De certeza que vão saber responder melhor que eu...


sou novo aqui


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 14:51)

Nuno Pereira disse:


> sou novo aqui


Já vi que encontraste...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 14:57)




----------



## Nuno Pereira (8 Out 2019 às 14:59)

vai passar mesmo em tóquio, mais desgraças


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 16:18)




----------



## Orion (8 Out 2019 às 16:44)

Para imagens...

https://www.weathernerds.org/satellite/floaters/ / https://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/20W/20W_floater.html / http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/himawari-8.asp / http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_tgb.php


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 16:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 19:45)




----------



## Nuno Pereira (8 Out 2019 às 20:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


parece que vai atingir a categoria 5 nas proximas horas


----------



## Nuno Pereira (8 Out 2019 às 20:09)

Nuno Pereira disse:


> parece que vai atingir a categoria 5 nas proximas horas


penso que ja tinha chegado a categoria 5 ontem, mas esta a enfraquecer, vamos la ver se quando atingir o japao possa ser atingido pelo menos categoria 3 ou menos


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 20:15)

Nuno Pereira disse:


> penso que ja tinha chegado a categoria 5 ontem, mas esta a enfraquecer, vamos la ver se quando atingir o japao possa ser atingido pelo menos categoria 3 ou menos


Olá! Ele praticamente não saiu da Cat5. Apenas perdeu um pouco de intensidade durante o processo de substituição do olho. Agora com este processo praticamente terminado, se continuar com as condições favoráveis que tem tido vai voltar a aumentar de intensidade a sub 900Mb...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 20:30)




----------



## Nuno Pereira (8 Out 2019 às 20:52)

pois foi isso que percebi com as imagens de satelite


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 21:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 22:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 22:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 22:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 23:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2019 às 23:36)

*Isto tem tudo para correr mal!!!   *


Slow progress in reconstruction work from a powerful typhoon is forcing many residents of Chiba Prefecture, near Tokyo, to live in unrepaired houses one month after the disaster.

Typhoon Faxai wreaked havoc in the prefecture on September 9, leaving wide areas without power or water for days or even weeks. Local authorities have confirmed that the storm damaged more than 34,000 homes.

The repairs are being delayed because service providers are flooded with requests.

Authorities are providing vacant public apartments for free. They say they will consider additional support measures because the reconstruction work is likely to take a long time.

https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20191009_03/


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 13:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 14:08)

Subiu a intensidade projectada pelos modelos para Cat4 antes das ilhas do Japão...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 14:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 14:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 14:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 17:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 18:58)

*O furacão está neste momento por volta dos 890Mb. As autoridades do Japão já começaram a emitir alertas e admitem que este será o maior furacão a atingir o Japão na sua História!*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2019 às 19:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *O furacão está neste momento por volta dos 890Mb. As autoridades do Japão já começaram a emitir alertas e admitem que este será o maior furacão a atingir o Japão na sua História!*


Apesar do ciclone ir perder intensidade até fazer landfall supostamente em Tóquio e apesar da mesma ter infraestruturas do melhor que à no mundo, é uma situação muito preocupante devido a densidade populacional da dita 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 19:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Apesar do ciclone ir perder intensidade até fazer landfall supostamente em Tóquio e apesar da mesma ter infraestruturas do melhor que à no mundo, é uma situação muito preocupante devido a densidade populacional da dita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A previsão que eu tinha postado ontem tinha em Tóquio 80 nós... hoje esta já tem 90 nós.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 20:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 23:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 23:16)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #39 - 3:00 AM JST October 10 2019
*TYPHOON HAGIBIS (T1919)*
========================================
350 km South Southwest of Iwo Jima

At 18:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Hagibis (915 hPa) located at 22.0N 139.7E has 10 minute sustained winds of 105 knots with gusts of 150 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving north at 6 knots.

Storm Force Winds
==============
130 nm from the center

Gale Force Winds
============
400 nm from the center in eastern quadrant
325 nm from the center in western quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T7.0-

Forecast and Intensity
==================
24 HRS: 26.0N 137.8E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) 380 km west northwest of Iwo Jima
48 HRS: 30.4N 136.3E - 95 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea South of Japan
72 HRS: 37.0N 140.2E - 75 knots (CAT 3/Strong Typhoon) Over land Eastern Japan (Tochigi Prefecture)


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 23:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 23:42)

Não é todos os dias que se vê...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2019 às 23:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não é todos os dias que se vê...


Simplesmente incrível, 881 mb 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 23:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Simplesmente incrível, 881 mb
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Esperemos que comece a enfraquecer e depressa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 23:57)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Out 2019 às 00:32)

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## FJC (10 Out 2019 às 05:34)




----------



## FJC (10 Out 2019 às 05:36)




----------



## Orion (10 Out 2019 às 10:56)

Imprensa local  https://www.japantimes.co.jp/

Estações meteorológicas (clicar para aproximar)  http://www.jma.go.jp/en/amedas/000.html

Radar (clicar para aproximar)  http://www.jma.go.jp/en/radnowc/

Outros portais de imagens de satélite  http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_img.php?area=jpn / http://www.jma.go.jp/en/gms150jp/large.html?area=0&element=1

Em termos de qualidade, os satélites japoneses estão no mesmo patamar que os norte-americanos. Os europeus só lançarão instrumentos equivalentes a partir de 2021.


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2019 às 11:41)

Mais animações aqui.

Quando for de dia lá, imagens de alta resolução podem ser vistas aqui.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Out 2019 às 12:46)

GP de Fórmula 1 e o Campeonato do Mundo de Rugby em risco de serem cancelados no fim de semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2019 às 12:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2019 às 13:05)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> GP de Fórmula 1 e o Campeonato do Mundo de Rugby em risco de serem cancelados no fim de semana.


É mesmo melhor que sejam cancelados...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2019 às 13:05)

https://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tcdat/t....20WHAGIBIS.140kts-904mb-244N-1394E.067pc.jpg


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2019 às 13:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2019 às 14:02)

O tufão está a ter um trajecto mais a NE que as previsões. Se assim continuar fará o landfall mais perto de Tóquio...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2019 às 14:10)

Radar do Japão. Já começam a aparecer as bandas mais externas do Tufão...

https://www.jma.go.jp/en/radnowc/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2019 às 14:12)

O tufão está mais concêntrico e melhor organizado que ontem...


----------



## FJC (10 Out 2019 às 15:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O tufão está mais concêntrico e melhor organizado que ontem...



É enorme! Imponente...... Ano de extremos...... As ilhas do Japão são demasiado pequenas para um monstro destes......


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2019 às 20:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2019 às 20:38)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #47 - 3:00 AM JST October 11 2019
*TYPHOON HAGIBIS (T1919)*
========================================
370 km West of Chichi-jima (Ogasawara subprefecture)

At 18:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Hagibis (925 hPa) located at 26.3N 138.6E has 10 minute sustained winds of 95 knots with gusts of 135 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving north northwest at 11 knots.

Storm Force Winds
==============
200 nm from the center in eastern quadrant
150 nm from the center in western quadrant

Gale Force Winds
============
400 nm from the center in eastern quadrant
350 nm from the center in western quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T5.5-

Forecast and Intensity
==================
24 HRS: 30.5N 136.8E - 90 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) 350 km south southeast of Shionomisaki (Wakayama Prefecture)
48 HRS: 36.8N 140.1E - 60 knots (CAT 2/Severe Tropical Storm) Over land near Nasushiobara (Tochigi Prefecture)
72 HRS: 45.5N 158.7E - Extratropical Low in sea east of Kuril


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2019 às 21:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2019 às 21:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2019 às 22:40)




----------



## kikofra (11 Out 2019 às 13:43)

A f1 cancelou tudo o que ia haver sabado no gp do japao, a pista vai estar fechada.
Como tem evoluido as previsoes para o japao? Domingo o tempo ja vai estar melhor?


----------



## Toby (11 Out 2019 às 15:03)

Web cam Shizuoka :


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 15:39)

kikofra disse:


> A f1 cancelou tudo o que ia haver sabado no gp do japao, a pista vai estar fechada.
> Como tem evoluido as previsoes para o japao? Domingo o tempo ja vai estar melhor?


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 15:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 15:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 16:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 17:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 17:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 17:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 17:45)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Out 2019 às 18:24)

kikofra disse:


> A f1 cancelou tudo o que ia haver sabado no gp do japao, a pista vai estar fechada.
> Como tem evoluido as previsoes para o japao? Domingo o tempo ja vai estar melhor?


Sim. Domingo há qualificação e corrida. O tufão vai passar durante sábado e noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 18:40)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Sim. Domingo há qualificação e corrida. O tufão vai passar durante sábado e noite.


Vamos ver se há... se houver é bom sinal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 18:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 22:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 22:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2019 às 22:15)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #55 - 3:00 AM JST October 12 2019
*TYPHOON HAGIBIS (T1919)*
========================================
360 km Southwest of Hachijo-jima (Hachijo subprefecture)

At 18:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Hagibis (935 hPa) located at 30.8N 137.1E has 10 minute sustained winds of 90 knots with gusts of 130 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving north at 10 knots.

Storm Force Winds
==============
200 nm from the center in eastern quadrant
150 nm from the center in western quadrant

Gale Force Winds
============
350 nm from the center

Forecast and Intensity
==================
12 HRS: 33.6N 138.1E - 90 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) 110 km south of Omaezaki (Shizuoka Prefecture)
24 HRS: 37.3N 141.4E - 65 knots (CAT 3/Strong Typhoon) 50 km east northeast of Iwaki (Fukushima Prefecture)
48 HRS: 46.8N 160.8E - Extratropical Low in sea east of Kuril


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2019 às 10:10)

1 morto confirmado até ao momento!


----------



## Toby (12 Out 2019 às 16:09)

Hakone, Kanagawa : 1000mm

Izu, Shizuoka : 760mm

Saitama, Chichibu 668mm

http://www.pref.kanagawa.jp/sys/suibou/web_general/suibou_joho/html/sagami/map/p30101.html


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2019 às 16:53)

Ano calmo para as Filipinas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2019 às 17:26)




----------



## Toby (12 Out 2019 às 18:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2019 às 19:13)

*2 mortos e 70 desaparecidos!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2019 às 19:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2019 às 19:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2019 às 19:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2019 às 19:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2019 às 19:51)




----------



## Toby (13 Out 2019 às 06:12)

18 mortos e 17 desaparecidos

https://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20191013/k10012128421000.html


Retorno do céu azul:


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 08:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 08:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 09:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 09:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 10:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 12:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2019 às 18:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2019 às 19:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2019 às 20:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2019 às 10:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2019 às 10:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2019 às 15:50)

@NHKWORLD_News
 10 minHá 10 minutos

*Typhoon recovery continues as death toll hits 77*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2019 às 16:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2019 às 12:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2019 às 21:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2019 às 14:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 10:47)

Não se tem falado do Tufão Halong mas merece referência... é um verdadeiro monstro!

UW - CIMSS
ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE
ADT-Version 9.0
Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm

----- Current Analysis -----
Date : 05 NOV 2019 Time : 051000 UTC
Lat : 19:36:36 N Lon : 151:22:48 E

CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
7.1 / 913.9mb/143.0kt

Final T# Adj T# Raw T#
7.1 7.3 7.3

Estimated radius of max. wind based on IR : 21 km

Center Temp : +19.0C Cloud Region Temp : -78.3C

Scene Type : EYE

Subtropical Adjustment : OFF

Extratropical Adjustment : OFF

Positioning Method : ARCHER POSITIONING

Ocean Basin : WEST PACIFIC
Dvorak CI > MSLP Conversion Used : CKZ Method

Tno/CI Rules : Constraint Limits : NO LIMIT
Weakening Flag : OFF
Rapid Dissipation Flag : OFF


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 10:51)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #23 - 15:00 PM JST November 5 2019
*TYPHOON HALONG (T1923)*
========================================
Minami tori-shima waters

At 6:00 AM UTC, Typhoon Halong (930 hPa) located at 19.6N 151.4E has 10 minute sustained winds of 100 knots with gusts of 140 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving northwest slowly.

Storm Force Winds
============
80 nm from the center

Gale Force Winds
============
240 nm from the center in northeastern quadrant
150 nm from the center in southwestern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity T6.5

Forecast and Intensity
==================
24 HRS: 21.3N 150.8E - 105 knots (CAT 5/Intense Typhoon) Minami tori-shima waters
48 HRS: 24.1N 151.8E - 85 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Minami tori-shima waters
72 HRS: 28.7N 155.9E - 65 knots (CAT 3/Strong Typhoon) Minami tori-shima waters


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 11:52)

UW - CIMSS
 ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE
 ADT-Version 9.0
 Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm

 ----- Current Analysis -----

 Date : 05 NOV 2019 Time : 104000 UTC
 Lat : 19:52:47 N Lon : 150:52:11 E
 CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
* 7.5 / 899.2mb/155.0kt *
Final T# Adj T# Raw T#
 7.5 7.8 7.8


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 12:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 12:33)

DVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE
ADT-Version 9.0
Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm

----- Current Analysis -----

Date : 05 NOV 2019 Time : 114000 UTC
Lat : 19:53:59 N Lon : 150:47:23 E
* CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
7.6 / 896.1mb/158.0kt*
Final T# Adj T# Raw T#
7.6 7.9 7.9


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 14:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 14:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 19:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 19:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 20:05)

UW-CIMSS Automated Satellite-Based
Advanced Dvorak Technique (ADT)
Version 9.0

Current Intensity Analysis

UW - CIMSS
ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE
ADT-Version 9.0
Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm

----- Current Analysis -----
Date : 05 NOV 2019 Time : 184000 UTC
Lat : 20:23:23 N Lon : 150:34:12 E

*CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
7.8 / 894.1mb/164.0kt*

Final T# Adj T# Raw T#
7.7 7.7 7.7


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2019 às 21:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2019 às 13:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2019 às 13:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2019 às 19:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2019 às 22:38)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #19 - 3:00 AM JST November 14 2019
*SEVERE TROPICAL STORM FENGSHEN (T1925)*
========================================
Minami-tori shima waters

At 18:00 PM UTC, Severe Tropical Storm Fengshen (996 hPa) located at 16.5N 152.4E has 10 minute sustained winds of 50 knots with gusts of 70 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving west at 8 knots.

Gale Force Winds
=============
150 nm from the center in northwestern quadrant
90 nm from the center in southeastern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T3.5

Forecast and Intensity
===============
24 HRS: 17.7N 146.3E - 65 knots (CAT 3/Strong Typhoon) northeast of Northern Mariana Islands (Alamagan)
48 HRS: 22.0N 143.9E - 80 knots (CAT 3/Strong Typhoon) seas near Ogasawara islands
72 HRS: 26.1N 148.9E - 70 knots (CAT 3/Strong Typhoon) Minami-tori shima waters

---------------------------------------------------------

Tropical Cyclone Advisory #17 - 3:00 AM JST November 14 2019
*TROPICAL STORM KALMAEGI (T1926)*
========================================
Sea East of the Philippines

At 18:00 PM UTC, Tropical Storm Kalmaegi (1000 hPa) located at 13.6N 127.1E has 10 minute sustained winds of 35 knots with gusts of 50 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving north northwest at 7 knots.

Gale Force Winds
=============
300 nm from the center in northwestern quadrant
120 nm from the center in southeastern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T2.5-

Forecast and Intensity
===============
24 HRS: 15.4N 125.0E - 45 knots (CAT 1/Tropical Storm) sea east of the Philippines
48 HRS: 16.4N 124.8E - 50 knots (CAT 2/Severe Tropical Storm) sea east of the Philippines
72 HRS: 16.8N 123.7E - 60 knots (CAT 2/Severe Tropical Storm) sea east of the Philippines


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 10:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 12:15)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #23 - 15:00 PM JST November 28 2019
*TYPHOON KAMMURI (T1928)*
=======================================
Sea East of the Philippines

At 6:00 AM UTC, Typhoon Kammuri (970 hPa) located at 12.7N 138.5E has 10 minute sustained winds of 70 knots with gusts of 100 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving northwest at 6 knots.

Storm Force Winds
==============
50 nm from the center

Gale Force Winds
=============
300 nm from the center in northern quadrant
150 nm from the center in southern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T4.5-

Forecast and Intensity
==================
24 HRS: 14.5N 138.0E - 85 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea east of the Philippines
48 HRS: 14.2N 135.7E - 95 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea east of the Philippines
72 HRS: 14.1N 131.7E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea east of the Philippines (Camarines Sur)


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 12:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 12:30)

Já é Categoria 1... mas vai rapidamente fortalecer para categoria 4 ou 5 e atingir as Filipinas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2019 às 18:59)




----------



## Candy (28 Nov 2019 às 19:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2019 às 17:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2019 às 22:24)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #35 - 3:00 AM JST November 30 2019
*TYPHOON KAMMURI (T1928)*
=======================================
Sea East of the Philippines

At 18:00 PM UTC, Typhoon Kammuri (955 hPa) located at 13.8N 136.5E has 10 minute sustained winds of 80 knots with gusts of 115 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving west slowly.

Storm Force Winds
==============
70 nm from the center

Gale Force Winds
=============
270 nm from the center in northwestern quadrant
180 nm from the center in southeastern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T5.0-

Forecast and Intensity
==================
24 HRS: 13.1N 132.5E - 90 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea east of the Philippines
48 HRS: 13.3N 127.9E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Sea east of the Philippines
72 HRS: 13.6N 123.7E - 100 knots (CAT 4/Very Strong Typhoon) Luzon region (east of Camarines Sur)


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2019 às 22:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2019 às 16:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2019 às 12:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2019 às 12:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2019 às 18:04)

*Landfall do Tufão Kammuri nas Filipinas...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2019 às 18:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2019 às 20:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2019 às 10:12)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #63 - 15:00 PM JST December 3 2019
*TYPHOON KAMMURI (T1928)*
=======================================
Luzon region (Oriental Mindoro province)

At 6:00 AM UTC, Typhoon Kammuri (975 hPa) located at 13.3N 120.8E has 10 minute sustained winds of 70 knots with gusts of 100 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving west at 13 knots.

Storm Force Winds
==============
60 nm from the center

Gale Force Winds
=============
240 nm from the center in northwestern quadrant
150 nm from the center in southeastern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T4.5-

Forecast and Intensity
==================
24 HRS: 14.9N 117.1E - 65 knots (CAT 3/Strong Typhoon) South China Sea
48 HRS: 15.0N 114.5E - 50 knots (CAT 2/Severe Tropical Storm) South China Sea
72 HRS: 10.9N 113.7E - Tropical Depression in South China Sea


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2019 às 13:56)

O Furacão Kammuri começa a deixar as Filipinas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2019 às 15:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Dez 2019 às 19:43)

*Kammuri produces the coldest cloud-top temperature on record
*
Kammuri may have earned a distinctive place in tropical cyclone history—not because of its impacts in the Philippines, but from its behavior several days earlier. While still a Category 1 typhoon well east of the Philippines, Kammuri was generating exceptionally strong convection, with storms extending high enough in the atmosphere to produce extremely cold cloud tops. At 0420Z on Saturday, November 30, the Visible Infrared Imaging Radiometer Suite (VIIRS) aboard the NOAA-20 satellite detected a cloud-top infrared brightness temperature just west of Kammuri’s center of –109.4°C (–164.9°F). According to Mark Lander (University of Guam), this appears to be the only cloud-top temperature on record known to exceed by a wide margin the world record reported by Elizabeth Ebert and Greg Holland in 1992 of–102.2°C (–148°F) from Tropical Cyclone Hilda east of Australia in 1990.

Severe thunderstorms can also push cloud tops to extremely high, cold levels. Bachmeier reported in November 2008 that a thunderstorm complex on the north coast of Australia had produced an apparent infrared temperature of –102.9°C (–152°F), rivaling or perhaps slightly besting the record from Hilda.
https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/Kammuri-Sweeps-Through-Philippines-Coldest-Cloud-Tops-On-Record


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2019 às 16:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 21:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2019 às 18:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2019 às 19:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2019 às 21:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Dez 2019 às 18:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 16:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 17:20)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2019 às 17:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Bem, eles por lá estão a passar o Natal em grande.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2019 às 23:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2019 às 20:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2019 às 11:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2019 às 11:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2019 às 12:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2019 às 12:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2019 às 13:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2019 às 16:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2019 às 20:48)

Ciclone Tropical Sarai







Fiji Meteorological Services
Tropical Disturbance Advisory #8 - 6:00 AM FST December 27 2019
*TROPICAL CYCLONE SARAI, CATEGORY ONE (03F)*
=========================================================
northwest of Fiji (Viti Levu)
west northwest of Kavadu

*A GALE WARNING in force for Vanua Levu, Taveuni and nearby smaller islands, Yasawa and Mamanuca group, Kadavu, Lomaiviti group, Viti Levu and nearby smaller islands*

At 18:00 PM UTC, Tropical Cyclone Sarai, Category One (995 hPa) located at 15.6S 175.7E has 10 minute sustained winds of 35 knots. Position POOR based on HIMAWARI-8 enhanced infrared imagery and peripheral surface reports. The depression is reported as moving south southwest at 12 knots.

Gale Force Winds
===================
240 nm from the center in northeastern quadrant
240 nm from the center in southeastern quadrant
150 nm from the center in southwestern quadrant
120 nm from the center in northwestern quadrant

Deep convection wrapping onto supposed low level circulation center with overall organisation improving. Outflow is good in all channels. System lies under an upper ridge in a low sheared environment with moderate upper divergence. System steered southwards but expected to gradually turn southeast along the northern periphery of the upper jet stream. Cyclonic circulation extends upto 500HPA. Sea surface temperature is around 30C.

Dvorak analysis based on 0.65 wrap on LOG10 spiral yields a DT of 3.0. MET and PT agree. Final Dvorak number based on DT.

Dvorak Intensity: T3.0/3.0/D1.0/24 HRS

Global models move the system in a southwards track with further intensification before turning southeast.

Forecast and Intensity
=========================
12 HRS 17.4S 175.8E - 45 knots (CAT 1)
24 HRS 18.6S 176.5E - 50 knots (CAT 2)
48 HRS 19.5S 178.8E - 55 knots (CAT 2)


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2019 às 10:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 11:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 16:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2019 às 17:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 14:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Dez 2019 às 17:02)

*Novo balanço: Tufão nas Filipinas causou 47 mortos, nove desaparecidos e 120 feridos- fonte:
JORNAL ECONÓMICO*


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2019 às 18:15)




----------

